# Probability of retained testicle dropping?



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

This is Orion! I picked him out today and he will be 8 weeks old on Sunday. I was told he is going to be a long coated GSD so I'm super excited about that. Only thing I'm worried about is the retained testicle, does anyone have any experience with a pup that dropped after 8 weeks?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

generally if it isnt down yet it probably wont but dont give up hope until after 3mos. or so
what did the breeder say??


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

It depends on where it is. If it's in the canal it can be worked down. 

I took my dog to a reproductive specialist vet and was told his is in the abdomen. It won't be coming down. He's almost 11 months and it has not come down. There is some treatment involving shots they can do before they are 4 months old to help it come down, but I think it depends on where it is. If you can go to a reproductive specialist vet they would be the best ones to advise you based on their examination of your dog.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Breeder said that there is still a chance for it to come down but if the ring closes up without the testicle dropping I should probably neuter by 8 months. I pick him up on the 6th of May to go home so maybe something will change by then! Are there any exercises I could do to help the process or is it just either stuck or not?


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

This is me and my boy!


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

okay well I am obviously having trouble posting a picture..


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco's didn't come down until about 3 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

If it's in the canal you can feel it. It can be worked down, but it's very uncomfortable for the dog. 

There are shots they can give. If you are concerned about it I would consult a specialist vet. The vet I went to said to have it fixed in one way or another at 12 months. She gave me several options on what she could do for him. Since Kaleb's is in his abdomen all options involved removing that testicle.

We have decided just to have him neutered at 12 months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You don't have to neuter him early just because of the retained testicle. It won't cause cancer right away. He will still benefit from the testosterone. Or you have the retained testicle removed and leave the other one.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> You don't have to neuter him early just because of the retained testicle. It won't cause cancer right away. He will still benefit from the testosterone. Or you have the retained testicle removed and leave the other one.


The cancer can start around 2 years. The breeder normally suggest neutering (if we're going to) at 18 months. With the retained testicle I've been told 12 months. 

One of the options given was to remove the retained testicle and give him a vasectomy. Breeding should not be done purposely or accidentally.

However, the costs were pretty high compared to just neutering.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

trcy said:


> The cancer can start around 2 years. The breeder normally suggest neutering (if we're going to) at 18 months. With the retained testicle I've been told 12 months.
> 
> One of the options given was to remove the retained testicle and give him a vasectomy. Breeding should not be done purposely or accidentally.
> 
> However, the costs were pretty high compared to just neutering.


IMHO you don't need to go for the vasectomy if you do not plan on breeding him. I am not breeding my dog but it is not a reason to neuter or vasectomize(sp?) him. With the vasectomy he'll be still intact, just not fertile. If you don't give him a chance to mate, you can save him form another surgery and forgo the V.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't do the shots. It is injections with human gonadiatripion and is VERY painful for the pup and is not a guarantee it will drop after treatment.

Been there done that. Will NEVER do it again.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi OP,

I have a male with an undescended testicle, and sadly it never came down (he's 18mnths old now). My vet recommended, when he was 15weeks old, that I wait and see if it shows up. She said the risk of cancer in a young dog in incredibly low even with the testicle retained. Just today I called up vets in my area to enquire the cost of the procedure and most said it would be around the cost of a bitch spay, with perhaps a little extra. They do charge different amounts based on the weight of your dog, so if cost is an issue you may want to see to it while he's still small. I opted to let him fully mature physically, and I'm glad that I did. What's $600 right?


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Vagus, 

How old is your dog now? I also believe in letting the dog physically mature before a neuter, but do you think that 3 years old would be too late? 

Josh


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

He's 18months old at the moment, and I figured I'd have the procedure done some time between 18-24months. I wouldn't be comfortable giving any form of medical advice, and would recommend speaking to your vet about it when it's best to go through with it, but from what I've read, the risk seems to be more associated with dogs aged 4-5yrs onwards.

Hope that helps you somewhat


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You could always have the vet remove the retained testicle while he is small and ask the vet to leave the other one alone. Obviously you would want to make sure he did not breed.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Blah. Dumb thing ate my post.

My golden had one testicle in his canal until he was about 5 months old. It slowed his emotional/mental growth down some (he was really puppy like for much longer than anticipated) and he didn't get into some nasty stud dog habits more until he was around a year. Which is when I neutered him. 

We had a puppy who was six months in with a testicle still in the canal come to my work not too long ago. The vet said by six months if it hasn't come down it likely won't be. The heat of the body is too great for the testicle to properly grow and develop sperm, so eventually things turn sour there. However it isn't something to crazy panic about right away if it doesn't get down.

I would just wait it out for now and see how he develops. Once you know what it will do you can always make a plan with your vet on when is the best time to neuter him.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i wonder if people here understand risk vs benefits of any medical procedure or when it is performed 

for instance 
two surgeries vs one a little later

leaving the one testicle intact in the 1st surgery and doing another surgery at 18mos??
makes no sense as there is more risk to two surgeries than performing one at 8-12 mos. and removing the retained as well as the other


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Not that I plan to breed my boy with the problems we are having now, but hypothetically speaking what would happen to him if the testicle was never dropped and there was no neuter? Would there be slowed development, change in personality/mood, or any other repercussions? Also if the testicle stayed in the canal while the other one dropped would he be sterile or would he still be able to produce offspring?


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Jwrobinett said:


> Not that I plan to breed my boy with the problems we are having now, but hypothetically speaking what would happen to him if the testicle was never dropped and there was no neuter? Would there be slowed development, change in personality/mood, or any other repercussions? Also if the testicle stayed in the canal while the other one dropped would he be sterile or would he still be able to produce offspring?


1 - If the testicle is never removed, it reportedly has a much higher risk of developing malignancy (13x). Internal temperatures are not suitable for healthy testicular cell development and maintenance, hence why they chill out outside of the body

2 - I don't believe my boy had slower development? Although there's no way of really knowing I guess. Physically he seemed to have somewhat slow growth (compared to other peoples GSD pups) up until about 6months old, then he shot up and is currently 26.5-27 inches at the shoulder and 85lbs. 










He started lifting his leg at 8 months, chest grew well, has a huge head (secondary sexual characteristics) and has started showing signs of mental maturity and even _appropriate _ defensiveness since around 16months. However, I've never raised a GSD from puppyhood so I have no idea if he reached milestones at the 'right' times

3 - Potentially he could still be completely fertile and able to reproduce, which is why people push to neuter - because it's a genetic trait, and not something that should be passed on to the next generation.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

jwrob he would be able to reproduce just like a regular dog even with 1 testicle and 1 retained
the risk of cancer rises sharply in the retained one
he will have testosterone even with the neuter although would be sterile if neutered and also less testosterone but there is some in the body
as others said puberty hits about 8 mos.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay that helps! Right now I'm just praying that that thing drops! I didn't intend on a neuter until about 3 years old but I guess plans always change! Oh and Vagus, you have a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Glad to help, be sure to keep us updated. This forum loves pictures
And thank you! I'm sure Orion will be a beauty too


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> i wonder if people here understand risk vs benefits of any medical procedure or when it is performed
> 
> for instance
> two surgeries vs one a little later
> ...


I must have missed two surgeries being discussed. At any rate as I stated earlier we are doing a full neuter on our dog when he is 12 months old. At that time he will also have his hips x-rayed. He'll only need to be put under once. 



Jwrobinett said:


> Not that I plan to breed my boy with the problems we are having now, but hypothetically speaking what would happen to him if the testicle was never dropped and there was no neuter? Would there be slowed development, change in personality/mood, or any other repercussions? Also if the testicle stayed in the canal while the other one dropped would he be sterile or would he still be able to produce offspring?


There is a cancer risk in the retained testicle. Dogs with retained testicles can breed, but they should *NOT* breed. They will pass the trait on to their puppies.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

So we just had our 10 week check up and he is very healthy and the vet said that he can feel both testicles but only one is going into the sack. He said that only time will tell if the other will drop. Other than that he is doing pretty well. He hates the crate but if I don't leave him in there he will pee and poop in the house.. He is being a little stubborn about potty training. Wish me luck! Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it can take as long as up to 6-8 months for it to drop.​My Dalmatian puppy has Cryptorchidism, his ball is in his abdomen. My Vet told me that I can wait to neuter him until he is 18 months old but then I have to neuter him because he will have a higher risk of cancer, he also said that the ball that didn't drop can become really hot while still in his body and it can cause other issues.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah I guess I just got lucky that it isn't stuck in his abdomen. He said that he could actually feel it, he just couldn't get it down in the sack


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Orion is just over 9 months now and at around 6-7 months the testicle ended up dropping by itself, my vet told me he wouldn't have even known had I not told him! He is just now starting to develop physically, his head is getting blocky, his chest is growing deeper, and his bark is loud and deep. He is right around 70 lbs, his dad was about 105lbs , mom around 85lbs. He is starting to mark, but is not lifting his leg, and he (unsuccessfully) attempted to mount a female in heat the other day, just wondering how much I can expect him to grow in length and height. Thanks!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm glad his testicle dropped. 

My dogs did not drop. It was in the abdomen. It was quite the surgery. Complete with allergic reactions to the stitches. That was when he was 13 months old. He is now 18 months. I think he is developing nicely. 

My dog never tried to mark and still does not. He is 26 inches tall and about 75 pounds right now.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

trcy said:


>


He's gorgeous! :wub:

My Dalmatian's didn't drop either. He's getting neutered the 1st week of January, he will be 18 months old.


----------



## 702Rommel (Dec 20, 2014)

My little guy is just over 4 months and still has one testicle which has not dropped. I was told he needed to get fixed sooner than later, however it seems many of you with this same issue waited and they dropped (some didn't). 

What should I do?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

702Rommel said:


> My little guy is just over 4 months and still has one testicle which has not dropped. I was told he needed to get fixed sooner than later, however it seems many of you with this same issue waited and they dropped (some didn't).
> 
> What should I do?


I would definitely not neuter at 4 months old, ever.

The testicle can still drop between 6-8 months of age.

I just got my male neutered at 18 months old. I wanted to wait as long as I could because I wanted him to get as close to maturity as possible before neutering him and taking away his horomones.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We just had one in rescue that was in the abdomen, neutered at 9 mo. The surgery was very expensive, even at a vet that normally does not charge a lot for a neuter. The reason is that it was very hard to find it in the abdomen because it was so deformed and shrunken up. They were worried enough about what it looked like when they finally found it to send it off to a lab to look for cancer cells -- thankfully the test came back negative.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just paid $675 or $685 for my dogs neuter.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My boy is 7 months, one retained testicle.. I would like to hold off until April if possible. I am thinking surgery..stiches..snow..wet.. The vet would like to do it at 8 months, quote was just under $700.00. I am perplexed, but I want whats best for my boy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Debanneball said:


> My boy is 7 months, one retained testicle.. I would like to hold off until April if possible. I am thinking surgery..stiches..snow..wet.. The vet would like to do it at 8 months, quote was just under $700.00. I am perplexed, but I want whats best for my boy.


I would hold off until he is 18 months old.

My Vet said it was perfectly fine to wait until he was 18 months old to neuter. Other members on here were told they could wait until 24 months of age to neuter.

The reason why the price is so high is because they have to go in and find the missing ball.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow neuters and spays seem to be expensive in the US. I paid just over $200 for a spay. and the Neuter for Darwin was quote quite a bit less than that, but was told it would be the same price as the spay because he has a retained testicle. Plus I get 10% off because I am in their puppy program. He is almost 9months and it doesn't look like it is going to come down. I am waiting until he is over a year before I go ahead with the surgery.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, my quote was actually $683.00 before tax, which I am 100% sure there will be as nothing is free in this world, and I am in Ontario..... Maybe I should go to NB for the neuter? 




meli_ssa4 said:


> Wow neuters and spays seem to be expensive in the US. I paid just over $200 for a spay. and the Neuter for Darwin was quote quite a bit less than that, but was told it would be the same price as the spay because he has a retained testicle. Plus I get 10% off because I am in their puppy program. He is almost 9months and it doesn't look like it is going to come down. I am waiting until he is over a year before I go ahead with the surgery.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

702Rommel said:


> My little guy is just over 4 months and still has one testicle which has not dropped. I was told he needed to get fixed sooner than later, however it seems many of you with this same issue waited and they dropped (some didn't).
> 
> What should I do?


My vet advised that I don't neuter him prior to 18months, so that he can develop as normal. The risk of cancer is very low in dogs under 4yrs. I eventually neutered him at 2years old and was charged the price of a bitch spay. It set me back a mere $250 (new zealand dollars that is - and things are super expensive here). Just make sure he is not able to breed while he is still intact (possible why they want you to neuter him earlier??)

Worth noting - they charged me based on the weight of the dog. If you want a cheaper cost, then maybe it's worth looking at getting him done while he's smaller. I opted to let him fully mature before getting him fixed, but it's entirely your decision.

EDIT: I had no idea I'd already responded to this thread ages ago. Oops, sorry if I sound like I'm repeating myself.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just called and schedules Darwin's neuter. I was quoted $320 for the neuter and exploratory surgery to find his testicle. Glad I don't live in other areas where the prices is a lot higher. I would have to save up forever to get it done. I couldn't imagine paying as much as some people have stated.


----------

